# Should I pay off debt before saving for student visa?



## SchwarzesMaedchen (May 11, 2013)

To get even get my foot in the door for uni in Germany, I need to save the required 8040 Euros (my savings account stands at a mind-blowing $100 :smow 

However I was wondering should I focus on paying off other debt first like my credit card (around $800), my laptop (still owes around $300 or so) BEFORE I even TRY to save up the money which is around 10,000 USD (not to mention an uni fees I might have to pay). Should I try to pay down my student loans after I graduate before this as well? 

Also, any tips on how to save 10 grand is greatly appreciated :eyebrows: :lol:


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

SchwarzesMaedchen said:


> To get even get my foot in the door for uni in Germany, I need to save the required 8040 Euros (my savings account stands at a mind-blowing $100 :smow
> 
> However I was wondering should I focus on paying off other debt first like my credit card (around $800), my laptop (still owes around $300 or so) BEFORE I even TRY to save up the money which is around 10,000 USD (not to mention an uni fees I might have to pay). Should I try to pay down my student loans after I graduate before this as well?
> 
> Also, any tips on how to save 10 grand is greatly appreciated :eyebrows: :lol:



my best tip for saving money is to get rid of all your credit cards and pay everything with cash. set a weekly limit and withdraw only this amount. you will think twice to buy something if you really SEE how much money you have left for the week.

get rid of unneeded stuff like cable tv. you can watch almost everything for free online and don't need to suffer through all the commercials.


----------

